# Bill Hayes Target Classic from Milbro pro shot.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Received my aluminium Target Classic from Milbro Pro and let me say if this were the first slingshot I had bought I may not have bought any other. Its so easy to aim and shoot and really comfortable to hold. Weight is perfect for target shooting. I highly recommend it. Fantastic slingshot !!!!!!!.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I like shiny makes me think of treasure. Thanks for the quick review, I've been looking at all the Milbro site maybe something to add to my wish list


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a beauty!

The forks look a little tall but otherwise I can see how that would work very well, indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool! Have you tried banding it for thru the fork?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet little bottle popper


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a Fantastic slingshot they make some very nice kit ATB Phil.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've tried all my pocket predators both thru the fork and OTT and for some reason I shoot better OTT.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have 3 or 4 of Bill's slingshots and I've copied a few of his shared designs. There isn't a one of them that isn't an excellent shooter for me. And as far as Milbro ProShot . . . well, say no more. Simply the best. I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## DannyBows (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice! I love Bill's slingshots and that design in aluminum looks killer. I've been eyeballin' the camo Predator.


----------

